# Neues Wegekonzept im Siebengebirge: Das Ende der Trails!



## goldkante (22. September 2010)

Moin!

Ein ernstes Thema sollte allen denen auf den Nägeln brennen, die aus der Region Köln / Bonn / Rhein-Sieg kommen und regelmäßig im Siebengebirge biken.

Siehe: http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de/index.php?k=loka&itemid=10001&detailid=788964

Das neue Wegekonzept wird kommen. Wenn es sich so durchsetzt wie geplant, wird eine Vielzahl von schönen Trails im Siebengebirge in Zukunft komplett gesperrt. Schon aktuell sind Fahrräder nur auf den "Forstautobahnen" zugelassen. Dies wird in Zukunft weiter eingeschränkt (wenn ich den Wegeplan richtig lese) und zudem die schönsten Trails auch für Fußgänger gesperrt. Mit bewußten Blockierungen, mehr Kontrollen und damit verbunden auch mehr Strafen muss m.E. gerechnet werden.

Wir Bürger haben zwar wohl keine Chance, das Wegekonzept zu kippen, aber wenigstens die, Änderungsvorschläge zu machen. In den Rathäusern Siegburg, Königswinter und Bad Honnef liegen Formblätter aus, mit denen man sich ganz offiziell an die Bezirksregierung wenden kann!

WIR MÜSSEN HÖRBAR WERDEN!

Bislang vernimmt man vor allem die Stimmen der Wanderer (MTBler sind rücksichtslos, raus mit ihnen!), der Jagdpächter (die verscheuchen uns
doch nur das Wild), der Forstbesitzer (die um die Wurzeln ihrer Schößlinge fürchten) und allen voran, die der Stadt, des Landes und des Verschönerungsvereins Siebengebirge (VVS), denen schlichtweg das Geld ausgeht und die sich die Pflege (hier: das Offenhalten) der
Waldwege nicht mehr leisten können.

LASST UNS POLITIK MACHEN! NUTZT EURE CHANCE!

Ich will, dass ich auch in Zukunft noch auf schönen Trails durchs Siebengebirge fahren kann. Ich glaube an eine friedliche Ko-Existenz von Radfahrern und Wanderern. Ich werde meine Meinung der Bezirksregierung gegenüber kundtun! Macht mit!

Viele Grüße,

Andreas
PS: Das Wegekonzept kann hier eingesehen werden:
http://bit.ly/bH29uE


----------



## Tilman (26. September 2010)

Die Unterlagen sind unter http://www.bezreg-koeln.nrw.de/brk_...ernat_51/naturschutz/siebengebirge/index.html zu finden. Frist 29.10.2010

Näheres in dem Interessenforum "Beteiligungsverfahren Siebengebirge"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nadgrajin (27. September 2010)

Hmm, sehe ich das richtig, das man eine Freitextbeschwerde, Verbesserung o.ä. dort hinsenden muß? Werde es auf jedenfall in meinem Bekanntenkreis bekannt machen.

Anderseits frage ich mich was die machen wollen wenn sämtliche Biker zivilen ungehorsam an den Tag legen und weiterhin die Trails fahren, Kennzeichen haben wir ja nicht und wegen so einem Waldpolizisten anhalten werden viele dann nicht.

Ärgerlich ist es jedenfalls wenn man in der Verwandtschaft nur Wanderer hat die der Meinung sind Fahrräder gehören nur auf befestigen Fahrradwegen und dann auch nur wenn kein Fußgänger darauf unterwegs ist.


----------



## Tilman (27. September 2010)

nadgrajin schrieb:


> Hmm, sehe ich das richtig, das man eine Freitextbeschwerde, Verbesserung o.ä. dort hinsenden muß? Werde es auf jedenfall in meinem Bekanntenkreis bekannt machen.
> 
> Anderseits frage ich mich was die machen wollen wenn sämtliche Biker zivilen ungehorsam an den Tag legen und weiterhin die Trails fahren, Kennzeichen haben wir ja nicht und wegen so einem Waldpolizisten anhalten werden viele dann nicht.



Zunächst schon mal vielen Dank für's Weiterverbreiten. Da ist noch Platz für Ideen von vielen Leuten.

Am besten wäre es, wir sammeln die kartierten (!) Vorschläge im_ internen _Interessenforum (Link v. 26.9.2010 19:57, dort gibt's auch die dafür notwendige TOPO-Karte) und machen dann einen Gesamtplan draus.

Formtexte etc. sind nicht nötig, Aber konkret faßbar muß eine Eingabe sein. 
Bei Beschwerden (etc.) grundlegender Art muß man sich immer fragen, was die Behörde damit machen soll außer zur Kenntnis zu nehmen, daß nix konkretes dabei ist. Nach dem Nationalpark-Hickhack im 7G sind die Leute in Köln eimerweise Beschwerden gewohnt.

Ziviler Ungehorsam ist ja ganz nett, aber wenn jemand von einem "Waldpolizisten"  erwischt wird, wird es in der rechtlichen Konstellation, wie sie im 7G auch jetzt schon vorliegt, ggf. richtig teuer (also nicht nur 60 EUR oder sowas).


----------



## [email protected] (27. September 2010)

Verbote erhalten immer den Reiz sie zu brechen ! Das kennt wohl jeder  aus seiner Kindheit. Da rede ich jetzt nicht von kopfloser Schredderei  durch heimisches Naturschutzgebiet, aber ich entwickle in unserem Land  langsam aber stetig eine Blockade gegen übermäßige Maßregelung. Wenn mir danach ist einen kleinen Trail abseits der Waldautobahn zu nehmen, dann werde ich wohl auch in Zukunft nicht ängstlich nach links und rechts gucken. Das ändert auch nicht die Androhung horender Geldstrafen. Hört sich egoistisch an, aber sonst könnte ich mein Bike einmotten und mir ein anderes Hobby zulegen. Ich kann mich durchaus benehmen, auch im Wald. Dazu gehören vermeiden von Müll, Lärm und Zerstörung der Natur. Aber ich lasse mir nicht mehr einreden, das meine schmalen Gummireifen eine Gefährdung unseres Planeten sind. Gerne unterschreibe ich irgendwelche Vorschläge und Anträge, aber was da zu erwarten ist, kann sich wohl jeder denken ?! Die erste Dönerbude auf der Löwenburg hat mehr Chancen als die Erkenntniss das Mountainbiker keine Schwerverbrecher sind. Naturschutz scheint in manchen Augen ein selbstreinigendes Gefühl zu verbreiten. Da wo diese selbsternannten Weltverbesserer nicht mehr weiterkommen, müssen halt andere Opfer gefunden werden. Wenn ich an die Müllhalden rund um den Drachenfels denke..........aber den "Fußvolktouristen", die Geld in die Kassen spülen, verzeit man ja gerne. Unterm Strich bleibt für mich nur die Einstellung, das ich auch in Zukunft ein mündiger Mensch bleibe, der ein Recht auf Entfaltung halt.................auch im Wald !!!


----------



## Marc B (27. September 2010)

> Aber ich lasse mir nicht mehr einreden, das meine schmalen Gummireifen eine Gefährdung unseres Planeten sind.



Ich finde es z.B. wichtig, dass man die schmalen Wege schont. Dazu gehört meiner Meinung nach, dass man nach Regentagen erstmal die vielbefahrenen Trails meidet. Denn die Spuren, die man bei Schlamm hinterlässt, sind tief und so bleiben oft wochenlang Matschlöcher, die so schnell nicht abtrocknen. Wir leben hier in einer Stadt und da es immer mehr Biker gibt, werden auch die Probleme mit Erosionen stärker. So locker steckt das kein Trail weg, wenn bei Wind und Wetter eine Truppe grobstolliger Bikes drüber shreddet. Dazu kommt dann noch, dass viele Biker hinterradlastig bremsen...

Just my 2 cents...

Marc


----------



## nadgrajin (27. September 2010)

Da stimme ich Dir zu, doch sieht es meiner Erfahrung mit Wanderern welche diese Wege langlaufen auch nicht viel anders aus. Ich denke beide Gruppen sind nach Regen nicht besonders für die schönen Trails. Leider ist es teilweise aber so das man die Trails eher nach Regen fahren kann als wenn es Tagelang trocken war da dann einfach weniger Wanderer da sind. Ich denke man kann den schwarzen Peter hin und herschieben, doch bringen tut es beiden Seiten nichts. Es muss mehr Respekt von beiden Seiten kommen. Das heißt zum einen, das Biker vorsichtiger an Wanderern vorbeifahren sollten, zum anderen das es nicht sein kann, das ein breiter Weg durch 2 Personen komplett blockiert wird wie es mir im Sommer häufig passiert ist. Sowohl im 7GB, im Ennert wie auch anderen Forst und Waldwegen. Und als letztes, jeder hat seinen verursachten Müll mitzunehmen, was leider einige nicht machen.


----------



## Splash (27. September 2010)

Trails sind aktuell ja auch nicht legal befahrbar und da war meine Erfahrung, dass da auch bei der BÃ¼rgerinitiative "Freies Siebengebirge" bzw den dort mitwirkenden "Freien GrÃ¼nen" direktes Veto kam, falls diese zur Diskussion stÃ¼nden (da ist man teilweise wohl eher pro Trail-Sperrungen fÃ¼r Biker). Ich kann daher verstehen, wenn viele Biker sagen, dass unter den Bedingungen eine Akzeptanz ehh nicht gegeben sein wird und kein Interesse einer Mitwirkung besteht.

Es wird aber dennoch wohl wichtig sein, viele Eingaben zu machen. Bei den Besichtigungswanderungen seinerzeit hatte ich auch Eingaben gemacht, die teilweise in der aktuellen Planung berÃ¼cksichtigt wurden. Idealerweise wendet Ihr euch  an die entsprechend bekannten Stellen, also wirkt bei der Interessenvertretung eures Vertrauens mit oder richtet eure Beschwerden/Eingaben an die entsprechende BehÃ¶rde (oder am besten beides)...


Hier gehtâs zum Entwurf fÃ¼r den neuen Wegeplan:

http://www.bezreg-koeln.nrw.de/brk_...naturschutz/siebengebirge/blattuebersicht.pdf
http://www.bezreg-koeln.nrw.de/brk_...rnat_51/naturschutz/siebengebirge/blatt_1.pdf
http://www.bezreg-koeln.nrw.de/brk_...rnat_51/naturschutz/siebengebirge/blatt_2.pdf
http://www.bezreg-koeln.nrw.de/brk_...rnat_51/naturschutz/siebengebirge/blatt_3.pdf
http://www.bezreg-koeln.nrw.de/brk_...rnat_51/naturschutz/siebengebirge/blatt_4.pdf

Dass die Berichterstattung des Generalanzeiger meinungsbildend und parteiisch pro Wegenetz (und vorher pro Nationalpark) ist, ist wohl jedem bekannt ...


----------



## othom (28. September 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Verbote erhalten immer den Reiz sie zu brechen ! Das kennt wohl jeder  aus seiner Kindheit. Da rede ich jetzt nicht von kopfloser Schredderei  durch heimisches Naturschutzgebiet, aber ich entwickle in unserem Land  langsam aber stetig eine Blockade gegen übermäßige Maßregelung. Wenn mir danach ist einen kleinen Trail abseits der Waldautobahn zu nehmen, dann werde ich wohl auch in Zukunft nicht ängstlich nach links und rechts gucken. Das ändert auch nicht die Androhung horender Geldstrafen. Hört sich egoistisch an, aber sonst könnte ich mein Bike einmotten und mir ein anderes Hobby zulegen. Ich kann mich durchaus benehmen, auch im Wald. Dazu gehören vermeiden von Müll, Lärm und Zerstörung der Natur. Aber ich lasse mir nicht mehr einreden, das meine schmalen Gummireifen eine Gefährdung unseres Planeten sind. Gerne unterschreibe ich irgendwelche Vorschläge und Anträge, aber was da zu erwarten ist, kann sich wohl jeder denken ?! Die erste Dönerbude auf der Löwenburg hat mehr Chancen als die Erkenntniss das Mountainbiker keine Schwerverbrecher sind. Naturschutz scheint in manchen Augen ein selbstreinigendes Gefühl zu verbreiten. Da wo diese selbsternannten Weltverbesserer nicht mehr weiterkommen, müssen halt andere Opfer gefunden werden. Wenn ich an die Müllhalden rund um den Drachenfels denke..........aber den "Fußvolktouristen", die Geld in die Kassen spülen, verzeit man ja gerne. Unterm Strich bleibt für mich nur die Einstellung, das ich auch in Zukunft ein mündiger Mensch bleibe, der ein Recht auf Entfaltung halt.................auch im Wald !!!




Danke


----------



## AnneBurghard (30. September 2010)

Hi @all!

Wir machen im WDR nächste Woche genau zu diesem Thema einen Beitrag in der WDR-Lokalzeit Bonn. Ich bin die Autorin und suche auf diesem Weg Mountainbiker, die sich dazu äußern möchten. Hätte jemand Zeit und Lust dazu?

Liebe Grüße,

Anne


----------



## Smartbyte (30. September 2010)

Dazu kann man einiges sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnneBurghard (30. September 2010)

@all: Danke für die schnelle Reaktion. Wir haben - diesem Forum sei Dank! - einen Mountainbiker gefunden und drehen am Montag im Siebengebirge. 

Ich wünsche Euch am WE schönes Wetter und schöne Touren!


----------



## othom (30. September 2010)

AnneBurghard schrieb:


> @all: Danke für die schnelle Reaktion. Wir haben - diesem Forum sei Dank! - einen Mountainbiker gefunden und drehen am Montag im Siebengebirge.
> 
> Ich wünsche Euch am WE schönes Wetter und schöne Touren!



Würde gerne wissen wann das nächste Woche ausgestrahlt wird


----------



## ultra2 (30. September 2010)

AnneBurghard schrieb:


> @all: Danke für die schnelle Reaktion. Wir haben - diesem Forum sei Dank! - einen Mountainbiker gefunden und drehen am Montag im Siebengebirge.
> 
> Ich wünsche Euch am WE schönes Wetter und schöne Touren!



Dann wollen wir mal alle hoffen, das er nicht Nettersheim heißt.


----------



## Redfraggle (30. September 2010)

othom schrieb:


> Würde gerne wissen wann das nächste Woche ausgestrahlt wird



Könnte mir vorstellen am selben Tag, an dem gedreht wird, da das ja für die Lokalzeit Bonn
aufgenommen wird; deren Reportagen sind immer sehr zeitnah!


----------



## othom (30. September 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Könnte mir vorstellen am selben Tag, an dem gedreht wird, da das ja für die Lokalzeit Bonn
> aufgenommen wird; deren Reportagen sind immer sehr zeitnah!



Danke


----------



## Enrgy (30. September 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Dann wollen wir mal alle hoffen, das er nicht Nettersheim heißt.



Sie sagt doch, sie haben einen MOUNTAINBIKER gefunden, keinen Ergometerkönig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (30. September 2010)

@AnneBurghard: Wann wird das denn voraussichtlich gesendet? Würde da auch gerne zuschauen ...


----------



## Eifelwolf (30. September 2010)

Der beabsichtige Wegeplan ist, wie oben bereits angegeben, hier unter "Weitere Informationen/Blattausschnitte" einsehbar. Die für das Radfahren zukünftig beabsichtigte freigegebene Wege sind blau gepunktet. Für deren Bewältigung reicht unter Umständen ein Cityrad. 

In der Interessengemeinschaft Beteiligungsverfahren Siebengebirge gibt es weitere Infos für diejenigen, die versuchen wollen, auch zukünftig mit ihrem Mountainbike Spaß zu haben.


----------



## Pete04 (30. September 2010)

@ultra2 - Habt ihr Pharisäer mit Eifelortnamen? - Chic  Das macht sie so einfach zu lokalisieren...


----------



## AnneBurghard (1. Oktober 2010)

Wir senden das voraussichtlich am Montag, 04.10.2010 in der WDR Lokalzeit Bonn. Kann aber immer mal sein, dass es verschoben wird, wenn was Dramatischeres passiert. 

Ab 22 Uhr stehen die Beiträge immer eine Woche lang online, und zwar hier: 
http://www.wdr.de/mediathek/html/regional/rueckschau/lokalzeit_bonn.xml


----------



## talybont (1. Oktober 2010)

Und wenn die Herren die Biker aus dem Wald vertrieben haben, wird das Radfahren auf der Strasse verboten...
Da brauche ich wohl garnicht mehr daran denken, mein MTB mit zu den Eltern zu nehmen.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## Deleted 124581 (2. Oktober 2010)

Das war ja zu erwarten!!! War schon mal Thema,als vom Naturpark gefaselt wurde! Der Bürgerentscheid wird durch die Hintertür einfach ausgehebelt.Mich hat schon der eher geringe Aufschrei der Befürworter des NP nach der Bürgerabsage gewundert.Es war von Anfang an klar,der NP,wenn auch anders benannt wird kommen und mit ihm all die gezielten Einschränkungen,insbesondere für uns MTBer!!
Für mich ist das eine Kriegserklärung und werde all die Trails,die ich seit bald 15 Jahren fahre so lange fahren, bis sie mich vom Bike schießen !!!!
Bin stinksauer


----------



## Splash (2. Oktober 2010)

Das Wegekonzept lief auch schon vor dem Bürgerentscheid parallel zum Nationalpark, bzw wurde getrennt davon voran getrieben. Im Prinzip sollte man aber schon alle Möglichkeiten wahr nehmen, dass man sich auch als Biker dagegen zur Wehr setzt. Ich glaube aber scho daran, dass auch das genau so laufen wird, wie die Einführung der 2,5m-Regelung, als es auch wenig Widerstand von Bikern gab und man die Entscheidung dann ohnmächtig einfach hin nehmen musste ...


----------



## Deleted 124581 (2. Oktober 2010)

Exakt,aber was bleibt Dir,wenn Unterschriftenlisten,Eingaben,B-entscheide einfach nur Makulatur sind,was bleibt dann noch ?
Frust schieben oder aktiver Widerstand ?
Ich hoffe das sich möglichst viele MTBler aus dem Köln/Bonner Raum wehren,wie auch immer!?


----------



## on any sunday (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich verstehe das Problem nicht? Wir sind doch schon Jahrzehnten illegal (Naturschutzgebiet, 2,5 m Regelung.etc...) auf den Trails im Siebengebirge unterwegs. Wo gegen soll man denn protestieren? Das man nicht noch illegaler unterwegs sein möchte?


----------



## Deleted 124581 (2. Oktober 2010)

Lies das Kleingedruckte (Planungspapier),geplant ist wie im NP Eifel Rangers einzusetzen und die Verbote restrektiv durchsetzen,und das durfte ich auf der Dreiborner Höhe auch mal genießen !
Also,Coolnis ablegen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (2. Oktober 2010)

sinus alba schrieb:


> Exakt,aber was bleibt Dir,wenn Unterschriftenlisten,Eingaben,B-entscheide einfach nur Makulatur sind,was bleibt dann noch ?
> Frust schieben oder aktiver Widerstand ?
> Ich hoffe das sich möglichst viele MTBler aus dem Köln/Bonner Raum wehren,wie auch immer!?



Die Planung für das Wegekonzept läuft übrigens seit März 2007, bzw seit dem sind entsprechende Pläne bekannt. Seit dem kam aber aus meiner Sicht nicht viel Konstruktives zusammen, was man aus Sicht der Bikerschaft machen könnte.

Schlag doch mal was konstruktives vor. Trails befahren ist im Siebengebirge doch schon länger nicht legal möglich. Insofern wäre es nichts Neues, wenn wir bestimmte Wege nicht befahren dürfen ...



Aktuell läuft es ja eher so:


----------



## Enrgy (2. Oktober 2010)

sinus alba schrieb:


> Für mich ist das eine Kriegserklärung und werde all die Trails,die ich seit bald 15 Jahren fahre so lange fahren, bis sie mich vom Bike schießen !!!!
> Bin stinksauer



Das ist ja schön und gut, nur wird man die in der Karte garnicht mehr verzeichneten Trails und Wege sicherlich zurückbauen, sprich mit Ästen versperren und das Gebiet sich selbst überlassen. Ein paar Jahre später ist dann im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes "Gras über die Sache gewachsen". Soviel kannst du da garnicht wegsägen und schneiden, wie da zuwachsen wird.
Daß man weiterhin mit dem Rad alle vorhandenen Wege nutzt, ist klar. Illegaler als jetzt ist es dann auch nicht.


----------



## Deleted 124581 (2. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt muss ich mich wiederholen,im anderen Thr.hab ichs schon gesagt,bisher gabs keine Kontrollen,neu ist das Rangers,wie NP Eifel die Verbote restrektiv durchsetzen sollen,habs schon erlebt(in der Eifel)
Sie werden zwar als "Schutzman von Nebenan " verkauft,aber gegen MTBler sollen sie hart durchgreifen,was das heißt-wirste dann schon merken,kann ziemlich teuer werden!


----------



## Deleted 124581 (2. Oktober 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Das ist ja schön und gut, nur wird man die in der Karte garnicht mehr verzeichneten Trails und Wege sicherlich zurückbauen, sprich mit Ästen versperren und das Gebiet sich selbst überlassen. Ein paar Jahre später ist dann im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes "Gras über die Sache gewachsen". Soviel kannst du da garnicht wegsägen und schneiden, wie da zuwachsen wird.
> Daß man weiterhin mit dem Rad alle vorhandenen Wege nutzt, ist klar. Illegaler als jetzt ist es dann auch nicht.


 
Was wäre da denn die Konsequens???
Ist das so schwer??? Sich zusammentun und die Äste ect. wieder weg und so,aber hier hat keiner Böcke sich die Finger dreckig zu machen(buchstäblich und im übertragenem Sinne)und hinterher gibts das große Zähnklappern!


----------



## Splash (2. Oktober 2010)

sinus alba schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich mich wiederholen,im anderen Thr.hab ichs schon gesagt,bisher gabs keine Kontrollen,neu ist das Rangers,wie NP Eifel die Verbote restrektiv durchsetzen sollen,habs schon erlebt(in der Eifel)
> Sie werden zwar als "Schutzman von Nebenan " verkauft,aber gegen MTBler sollen sie hart durchgreifen,was das heißt-wirste dann schon merken,kann ziemlich teuer werden!



Und wo sollen de Ranger her kommen? Eifel ist Nationalpark, das Siebengebirge nicht. Wo kommt das Gerücht denn her? Für mich hört sich das eher nach überdramatisiertem Stammtischgeschwätz an ...

Aktuell gibt es Tätigkeiten bei der DIMB, was aber daran stockt, dass sich kaum Einheimische finden, die die gewünschten Trails, die man als Gegenforderung stellen möchte, auch kartographieren wollen. Das liegt daran, dass man sich da wohl kaum was von verspricht. Dazu gibt es auch hier im Forum eine Interessensgemeinschaft, bei der auch nicht viel los ist. Ob das daran liegt, dass die kaum beworben wurde, weiss ich jetzt aber nicht

Ob es Aktivitäten bei diesem anderen Verein mit dem kleinen v gibt, weiss ich nicht. 

Aber anders: Hast Du auch einen konkreten Vorschlag, was man tun könnte?


----------



## Enrgy (2. Oktober 2010)

sinus alba schrieb:


> Ist das so schwer??? Sich zusammentun und die Äste ect. wieder weg und so,aber hier hat keiner Böcke sich die Finger dreckig zu machen(buchstäblich und im übertragenem Sinne)und hinterher gibts das große Zähnklappern!



Als Nicht-Local mit 55km Anreise ins 7GB sehe ich mich da auch weniger in der Pflicht, als die ganzen Vor-der-Haustüre-Losfahrer. Aber selbst mit denen wirds keinen Trail-Pflege-Tag geben. Das ist, wie bei uns hier auch, Initiative von Einzelnen. Aber wenn ich schonmal dort war und ein von mir beseitigbarer Ast überm Trail hing, wurde der natürlich auch weggeräumt.

Mir isses derzeit auch relativ wurscht, ich hab meinen Spaß im 7GB in den letzten 7 Jahren gehabt. Öfter als 1-2x im Jahr komme ich da nicht mehr hin, wenn überhaupt. So reizvoll ist das inzwischen für mich nicht mehr, da fahr ich gleich die 25km weiter bis ins Ahrtal, hab ich mehr von. Und schöne Ausblicke aufs 7GB


----------



## Deleted 124581 (2. Oktober 2010)

Splash schrieb:


> Und wo sollen de Ranger her kommen? Eifel ist Nationalpark, das Siebengebirge nicht. Wo kommt das Gerücht denn her? Für mich hört sich das eher nach überdramatisiertem Stammtischgeschwätz an ...
> 
> Aktuell gibt es Tätigkeiten bei der DIMB, was aber daran stockt, dass sich kaum Einheimische finden, die die gewünschten Trails, die man als Gegenforderung stellen möchte, auch kartographieren wollen. Das liegt daran, dass man sich da wohl kaum was von verspricht. Dazu gibt es auch hier im Forum eine Interessensgemeinschaft, bei der auch nicht viel los ist. Ob das daran liegt, dass die kaum beworben wurde, weiss ich jetzt aber nicht
> 
> ...


 

Klar werden die nicht Rangers heißen,ich nehme an daß das die Forstbehörde übernehmen wird,fest steht das am Ende was NP ähnliches rauskommen wird,es geht auch um Zuschüsse und so!
Montag wissen wir mehr,falls der WDR die Geschichte sendet!


----------



## Splash (2. Oktober 2010)

sinus alba schrieb:


> Klar werden die nicht Rangers heißen,ich nehme an daß das die Forstbehörde übernehmen wird,fest steht das am Ende was NP ähnliches rauskommen wird,es geht auch um Zuschüsse und so!
> Montag wissen wir mehr,falls der WDR die Geschichte sendet!



Ob der WDR dazu was passendes sendet, bezweifele ich. Das Geschwätz mit den Rangern oder welchen Namen man diesen Naturpark-Blockwarten dann auch geben möchte - es bleibt aktuell nicht mehr als Stammtischgeschwätz. Diese müssen ja schliesslich auch finanziert werden ...

Aber Jammern und Heulen bringt nichts - kreative und vor allem konstruktive Vorschläge sind gefragt.


----------



## [email protected] (2. Oktober 2010)

Was denn für Vorschläge ? Man läßt sich Wege von den Heinis freigeben und die fährt man dann in Zukunft mit einem Gänen im Gesicht immer wieder ab. Wenn das eure Vorstellung von MTB und Freeride ist, das kann man auch auf der Straße erledigen. Das einzige was ich bei der Sache erkennen kann, ist Kontrolle und Bevormundung ! Bissl Rücksicht auf allen Wegen zu erwarten ist ja nachvollziehbar, aber das nervige an der ganzen Sache ist das ewige "Naurschutz" Gelaber. Hier geht es schon lange nicht mehr um irgendwelche Schnecken oder Wildschweine bzw. Steinchen und Pflänzchen, sonder einfach nur noch die penetrante Art zu erwarten, das der heimische Wald einer bestimmten Klientel zusteht. Hoch zu Roß darf aber auch noch mitspielen, da Personen mit nötigem Kleingeld vorhanden. Diese ganzen scheinheiligen, korrupten und dickbäuchigen Komunalpolitiker stinken zum Himmel. Da suhlen sie sich in ihrer weißen Weste und merken noch nicht mal das diese stinkt. Wenn da mal einer mit den Scheinen winkt um evtl. ein neues Touribüdchen aufzumachen, wäre das bestimmt kein Problem. Dieser Driss ist doch in der ganzen Stadt bekannt. Alles was die ollen Knochen nicht mehr hergeben, ist uninteressant. Die Rampe in der Rheinaue gibt's doch wieder zu erkennen. Da kämpfen die Jungs um jeden Cent für den Neuaufbau. Sündhaft teure Wasserspiele in der Stadt werden ordentlich gesponsort und solch nützliche Spots  bleiben auf der Strecke. Kotzen mich diese scheinheilegen Weltverbesserer an. Das stinkt alles so gewaltig das mir täglich schlechter wird................und ich Depp trenne auch noch den Müll der eh in ein Loch kommt..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 124581 (4. Oktober 2010)

Tja,mein Freund,so seh ich das genauso,deshalb werde ich auch einen Schei.....dreck tun, mich um deren Vorgaben und Verbote zu kümmern,meine Trails fahren,und wenn mir einer von diesen netten Naturbrüdern in die die Quere kommt,gibts "aktiven Widerstand"!
Ich weiß,das in der MTB Gemeinde kaum Widerstand zu erwarten ist,und man deshalb am Ende auf sich alleine gestellt ist.Den "Aktiven Widerstand" hat man dann auch selbst zu verantworten! Ich hab keinen Bock mehr,auf diese ständigen Diskusionen was geht und was könnte möglicherweise weh tun,es muss weh tun ,sonst gibts null Reaktion!
"Kreative Vorschläge" gab es genug,die Lobby macht eh was sie will,also mach ich das auch!!!
Für mich gilt: Schießt mich vom Bike,dann hör ich auf  !


----------



## Splash (4. Oktober 2010)

Biker haben halt kaum ne Lobby im Gegensatz zu Wanderern, Reitern oder Pseudo-Naturschützern (insbesondere Freie Grüne, etc.). Woran das liegt? Keine Ahnung, aber es engagiert sich ja kaum jemand oder hat mal Ideen, die er auch mit anpackt. Wir Biker sind scheinbar eher Einzelkämpfer und sollten uns dann nicht wundern, wenn wr solche Verbote vor die Nase gesetzt bekommen ...


----------



## Deleted 124581 (4. Oktober 2010)

Ja,Splasch,so is et !!!!!
War aber nicht immer so,bin ein alter MTB-Sack und kenne noch Zeiten,da hat man selbst im 7G noch gegrüßt,vöölig out,ich weiß,das ist schon laaange her ! Egal,irgentwann wird man halt ein bischen frustig,dann ist diese Kack "Eisdielenvorfahr" Mentalität einem nur noch egal ! Heute sind wir alle supercool ! Und die Lobbys hams einfach!
Mahlzeit


----------



## Splash (4. Oktober 2010)

Das mit dem Grüssen im 7GB kenne ich auch jetzt noch so, teilweise auch mit netten Gesprächen. 

Bevor Du total frustest, kannst Du bei dem Thema ja mal hier schauen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=297
Da werden sie geholfen (evtl) ...


----------



## othom (4. Oktober 2010)

Bis jetzt haben wir die Erfahrung gemacht, das wenn man freundlich grüßt einen auch Platz gemacht wird... es gibt aber auch Ausnahmen 

Aber was will so *ein* Ranger gegen eine Gruppe Mountainbiker ausrichten 
Demnächst bekommen Mountainbiker noch Nummernschilder oder was 

Ich fahre weiter wie bisher und gut ist. Die ganzen Vollpfosten können mich doch mal, habe auf der Arbeit schon genug mit denen zu tun 

Aber mal abwarten was der Bericht nachher auf WDR bringt, gerade eben um 18 Uhr war nur ne kurze Ansage, das um 20 Uhr was kommt wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe


----------



## Deleted 124581 (4. Oktober 2010)

Was hat der WDR Bericht uns mitgeteilt,es wird so bleiben wie es ist,es bleibt bei Apellen!
Man wird sehen! Kontrolle wird es keine geben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (4. Oktober 2010)

Tja, hab ich wohl ein paar Minuten zu spät eingeschaltet. Der Rest war ziemlich nichtssagend.


----------



## Marc B (4. Oktober 2010)

Hier kann man sich den Beitrag anschauen oder morgen früh im WDR um 6:20 Uhr 

*http://www.wdr.de/mediathek/html/regional/rueckschau/lokalzeit_bonn.xml*

Beste Grüße,
Marc


----------



## [email protected] (4. Oktober 2010)

........ich war natürlich so bescheuert und bin gestern 5 Std. im 7GB rumgekurvt. Sonntags bei bestem Wetter und das Winzerfest in Köwi vor der Tür. Aber die Umstände ließen nix anderes zu. Dementsprechend waren die Bonner Alpen auch rappelvoll. Darauf eingestellt und mit "Vor-Sicht" die bekannten Spaß-Trails wie Lohrberg, Breiberge, Löwenburg, Ofenkaule etc. runtergebügelt und die Bank durch zwar teils "engen" aber dennoch immer friedlichen Kontakt gehabt. Ich geh denen auf den Sack und die mir, das Gefühl fährt irgendwie immer mit. Komisch, ist aber so. Da braucht es auch keine aufgesetzte Freundlichkeit. Gleicht sich aber aus und an solchen Tagen nun mal nicht zu vermeiden. Freundlich gegrinst und gegrüßt, fertig. Mal warte ich und mal der Gegenverkehr. Freundschaften müßen auf dem Weg nun mal nicht geschlossen werden. Wüßte auch nicht was ich "übermäßige" Konversation betreiben sollte. Oder geht ihr mit "jedem" Kaffee trinken ? An einem verkaufsoffenen Sonntag hier in der City, spielen sich doch ähnliche Szenen ab. Da wird geschubst, gerempelt und vorgedrengelt, aber da müssen keine Unterschriften gesammelt oder Wegekonzepte geschrieben werden.................im normalen Straßenverkehr oder im Schnäppchenmarkt sind solche Naturliebhaber nämlich die gröbsten Säcke vor dem Herren........................hach, ich könnt immer weiter schreiben..........bringt aber letztendlich genau so wenig 


Edit: Hey Marc, hätte ich mir ja denken können das du "derjenige welche" bist der sich gemeldet hat 

Kollege Bremm dagegen lebt ja wohl im falschen Land ? ......... "es gibt keine Einschränkungen, es gibt eine Klarheit"........Junge, Junge, laß dich einfrieren oder paar Jährchen zurückbeamen ! Mit meinen 40 Lenzen brauchts nicht so einen um mir den richtigen Weg zu zeigen. Meine Ellebogen hab ich mir schon an härteren Brocken abgestoßen. Ich kenne solche Pappenheimer, Zuhause gibts von Mutti paar hinter die Löffel wenn die Schuhe quer vorm Bett stehen. Bei dem Thema werd ich langsam "legal" echt krawallig..........


----------



## on any sunday (4. Oktober 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Aber die Umstände ließen nix anderes zu.



Du bist wahrlich ein Opfer der Umstände, welcher auch immer.


----------



## [email protected] (5. Oktober 2010)

.........da ich das Vergnügen habe auch an Tagen/Uhrzeiten zu arbeiten wo andere das WE oder ihren Feierabend genießen, gibt es manchmal auch Tage/Sonntage die ich zwangsläufig mit anderen teilen muß........aber die Opfer Sülze mußte ja kommen. Ich nehme mal an du meidest an solchen Tagen strikt manche Reviere um ja keinem in die Quere zu kommen. War aber klar das meine Aussagen völlig falsch verstanden werden...............wer mich allerdings kennt, weiß das ich ein ganz fairer, friedlicher und freundlicher Mensch bin


----------



## Marc B (5. Oktober 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Edit: Hey Marc, hätte ich mir ja denken können das du "derjenige welche" bist der sich gemeldet hat



Ich fahre zwar mehr im Kottenforst, aber als MTB-Experte habe ich den WDR-Leuten trotzdem getaugt


----------



## nadgrajin (5. Oktober 2010)

Marc B schrieb:


> Ich fahre zwar mehr im Kottenforst, aber als MTB-Experte habe ich den WDR-Leuten trotzdem getaugt



Na, wenn ich die Länge deines Interviews mit dem von der Tourismusverband anschaue muss ich ehrlich sagen. Das hat sich nicht wirklich gelohnt. Zumal der Tourismus Typ in meinen Augen unglaubwürdig ist. Oder ist seit neustem MTB fahren das selbe wie mit dem Hollandrad einfach nur dumme gerade Wege langcruisen.

Naja. Kernaussage des ganzen ist, die MTB'ler fahren weiterhin illegal da ihnen mehr oder minder alle interessanten Strecken verwehrt sind. Und für die 2,5m breiten Trampelpfade braucht man kein MTB, da reicht ein Hollandrad aus.


----------



## Marc B (5. Oktober 2010)

nadgrajin schrieb:


> Na, wenn ich die Länge deines Interviews mit dem von der Tourismusverband anschaue muss ich ehrlich sagen. Das hat sich nicht wirklich gelohnt.



Das Interview mit mir war länger, es wurden halt nur drei Statements davon verwendet. So ist das halt mit TV-Beiträgen


----------



## nadgrajin (5. Oktober 2010)

Marc B schrieb:


> Das Interview mit mir war länger, es wurden halt nur drei Statements davon verwendet. So ist das halt mit TV-Beiträgen



Leider, Beiträge werden immer nur Meinungsgruppen konform geschnitten.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (5. Oktober 2010)

Nur meine Meinung:
Betreffend der Geschwindigkeit, mit der der Radfahrer gezeigt wurde, war es auch eher negativ für den MTB Sport ausgelegt. 'Nicht Radfahrer' werden das als Rasen auslegen, und das ist genau einer der Konfliktpunkte. Aus Sicht des Wanderers wäre mir das zu schnell, auch wenn der Film nur schneller laufen gelassen wurde. Die Dynamik, mit der der Kollege dort gezeigt wird, könnte das unterstützen. Wie in den meißten Fällen bleibt auch hier der 1. Eindruck bestehen. Ich glaube nicht, daß sich auch nur einer die Wiederholung im Inet raussuchen wird. 

Dann habe ich direkt neben mir wärend der Übertragung folgendes vernehmen müssen. O-Ton eines 'Nicht-Radfahrers': _"Ja wenn die Räder so einen lautstarken Radau machen und quitschen, dann verscheuchen sie ja das Wild im Naturschutzgebiet. Zudem wundert es mich nicht, daß Wanderer/Besucher, die Ruhe und Erholung suchen, sich da quer stellen."_

Das sollen hier aber keine Schuldzuweisungen sein, sondern die Erkenntniss, daß man beim Zusammenschnitt des Filmchens hätte mehr herausholen können. Ergo, bei weiteren Projekten dieser Art sollte man auf ein Beisein beim Schnitt bestehen, um Einfluss nehmen zu können.
Danke trotzdem an den Herrn, der sich bereit gestellt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe ja extra mein Oldie-Bike genommen, damit ist man bergab eher langsam  Aber das Quietschen der Bremse hatte ich nicht bedacht, echt übel. Eine Klingel habe ich trotzdem an jedem Bike und plädiere für einen rücksichtsvollen Umgang mit der Natur und den anderen Waldnutzern. Als Hundebesitzer erlebe ich es leider häufig, das Mountainbiker verbissen an einem vorbeiheizen, anstatt das Tempo zu drosseln.

Beste Grüße,
Marc


----------



## joe.breeze (5. Oktober 2010)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Ergo, bei weiteren Projekten dieser Art sollte man auf ein Beisein beim Schnitt bestehen, um Einfluss nehmen zu können.



naja, das wäre in unserem Sinne zwar wünschenswert, aber ich denke, der WDR versteht sich in erster Linie als Vertreter des klassischen Informationsjournalismus und nicht als PR-Institution der 7GB-Biker. 
Daher stellt der Beitrag lediglich die unterschiedlichen Positionen in der Diskussion dar. Die Schlussfolgerung muss der Zuschauer (= mündige Bürger) daraus schon selbst ziehen...

Klar ist also, dass wohl nicht das erhoffte PR-Filmchen "Pro Biken im 7GB" daraus geworden ist, das unser Anliegen massiv beflügeln wird. 

Ulf


----------



## Deleted 124581 (5. Oktober 2010)

Speedy,du hast die Gabe irgentwie klar zu sagen was Du meinst
Kein Dummgeschwätz wie sonst hier üblich
Egal,nichts ist unglaubwürdiger als offizielle Statements!!
Man kann sich zurücklehnen,es wird sich nichts ändern!


----------



## talybont (5. Oktober 2010)

Na das war aber ein Filmchen:
- das Rad macht ja Lärm wie Sau, ist also ein abschreckendes Beispiel
- der  Hinweis, dass viele Biker die Sperrungen ignorieren werden, dürfte auch kontraproduktiv sein
- der Kollege von der Bezirksregierung scheint nicht zu wissen, dass fast alle Singletrails sogar ausgeschilderte Wanderwege sind (Breiberge, Annatal, etc.)
- den älteren Wandersmann kann ich voll und ganz verstehen und verweise auf Stuttgart 21
- der Mensch von der Touristik vertritt zu allererst die Interessen seiner Mitstreiter. Und seihen wir ehrlich, die Biker lassen so gut wie kein Geld im 7GB. (was aber auch daran liegt, dass die Preise bis aufs Einkehrhäuschen eine absolute Frechheit sind)
- Fazit: gut gemeinter Versuch, aber wohl eher nichts was der Sache dienlich ist.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## Marc B (5. Oktober 2010)

talybont schrieb:


> Na das war aber ein Filmchen:
> - das Rad macht ja Lärm wie Sau, ist also ein abschreckendes Beispiel
> - der  Hinweis, dass viele Biker die Sperrungen ignorieren werden, dürfte auch kontraproduktiv sein
> 
> ...



Ich wurde interviewt und habe dabei auf die Frage geantwortet, was passieren würde, wenn die Wege gesperrt werden. Deshalb meine Aussage, dass meiner Meinung nach viele Wegenutzer sich nicht an die Verbote halten werden.

P.S.: Das Bike war länger nicht im Matsch, deshalb war mir das mit dem Quietschen nicht so bewusst vorher


----------



## [email protected] (5. Oktober 2010)

sinus alba schrieb:


> ....Speedy, du hast die Gabe irgendwie klar zu sagen was Du meinst.......



Na logisch, was auch sonst ? Ich verbieg mich hier doch nicht für irgendjemanden. Da bin ich im Beruf schon ordentlich mit auf die Schnauze geflogen. Wer da draußen in der weiten Welt mal richtig die Augen auf macht, erkennt doch das man schon lange nix mehr geschenkt bekommt. Duckmäuser die anscheinend "immer" darauf bedacht sind es anderen recht zu tun belügen sich doch nur selber. Wenn ich schon höre das es ja kontraproduktiv ist mit Quischebremsen durch den Wald zu fahren.......die quitschen halt.....und ? Mit Absicht macht das wohl keiner. Aber logischerweise bricht man in dem Fall sofort die Tour ab weil man ja dadurch negativ auffällt ?! Und ja, die meisten werden die Sperrungen ignorieren.......ist so, bleibt so und wird wohl auch so bleiben. Pssssssst, bloß nicht drüber reden, dann stimmts auch nicht ?? Was ich möchte, werden diese Personen nie verstehen und mir auch nicht geben können. Für weniger krieche ich keinem in den allerwertesten !Trotzdem bleibe ich ein friedlicher Biker der sein Heimrevier liebt, respektiert und nicht zerstört oder zumüllt.........aber wenn ich mal älter bin, bekommen alle jüngeren hier eins mit meinem Wanderstock übergebraten


----------



## talybont (6. Oktober 2010)

@speedy:
Im Grunde genommen sprichst Du mir aus der Seele. Mir gehen diese "Gutmenschen" auch auf die Nerven. Sie erreichen nichts ausser das die allgemeine Lage immer bescheidener wird.
Allerdings muss man sich auch mal überlegen, ob man daran was ändern will. Und wenn man dann mal die Gelegenheit hat, der Öffentlichkeit ein positives Bild (von mir aus auch entsprechend gefärbt) zu vermitteln, dann muss man auch alle Register ziehen. So Phrasen wie wohlmöglich und vielleicht haben da nix verloren, genausowenig wie eine nicht unbedingt vorteilhafte technische Vorbereitung.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## Marc B (6. Oktober 2010)

talybont schrieb:


> Und wenn man dann mal die Gelegenheit hat, der Öffentlichkeit ein positives Bild (von mir aus auch entsprechend gefärbt) zu vermitteln, dann muss man auch alle Register ziehen. So Phrasen wie wohlmöglich und vielleicht haben da nix verloren, genausowenig wie eine nicht unbedingt vorteilhafte technische Vorbereitung.



Ich habe eigentlich ein durchweg positives Feedback bekommen  Und das obwohl ich ein Gutmensch bin.


----------



## nadgrajin (6. Oktober 2010)

Gutmensch hin oder her ist doch egal.

Ich denke kein Biker wird sich zu 100% an diese Auflagen halten, außer mal die "Sonntagsbiker" die im allgemeinen außer das Sie ein Mountainbike unterm Hintern haben nichts mit dem Spass am biken zu tun haben, da zähle ich z.b. Leute wie z.b. mein Vater mit seinen bald 60 Jahren zu dem es einfach nur darum geht möglichst langsam und gemütlich das Bike herumzubewegen und ansonsten eher Wandern zu gehen.

Das dies den Städten auch klar ist denke ich weiß jeder nur muss geschaut werden das die Einnahmequelle welche ausser vielleicht am Milchhäuschen ausschließlich der Wanderer(Wandertourist) ist. Also müssen Sie dem Wanderer mehr bieten und versuchen die nicht gewinnbringende Kundschaft weg zu bekommen. Gut tun wird es dem 7G allerdings nicht, da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (6. Oktober 2010)

Naja, was heißt "gut tun"?
Das fällt mir jedesmal auf, wenn ich mit meiner Frau durch den Wald laufe und bereits aus 500 m Entfernung plärrende Wanderer höre. Dabei spielt es überhaupt keine Rolle, ob das Kinder oder Rentner sind. Da wird erzählt und gegröhlt, dass es auch jeder mitbekommt. Wie in der S-Bahn so auch im Wald.
Ziel der Verantwortlichen ist nur, dass möglichst viel Geld im 7GB gelassen wird. Und dafür brauchen die keine Biker.
In anderen Regionen (z.B. in der Pfalz) ist das etwas anders. Dort existiert eine höhere Akzeptanz den Zweirädern gegenüber.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## GeDe (6. Oktober 2010)

talybont schrieb:


> Naja, was heißt "gut tun"?
> Das fällt mir jedesmal auf, wenn ich mit meiner Frau durch den Wald laufe und bereits aus 500 m Entfernung plärrende Wanderer höre. Dabei spielt es überhaupt keine Rolle, ob das Kinder oder Rentner sind. Da wird erzählt und gegröhlt, dass es auch jeder mitbekommt. Wie in der S-Bahn so auch im Wald.
> Ziel der Verantwortlichen ist nur, dass möglichst viel Geld im 7GB gelassen wird. Und dafür brauchen die keine Biker.
> In anderen Regionen (z.B. in der Pfalz) ist das etwas anders. Dort existiert eine höhere Akzeptanz den Zweirädern gegenüber.
> ...



Genau,
und ihren Müll lassen Sie sehr häufig auch in der Gegend rumliegen.
Diese und weitaus unagenehmere Erfahrungen - bis hin zum Anrempeln -
macht man mittlerweile im NP Eifel, weil die Hysterie des Naturschutzes 
nur noch eine Richtung entwickelt. Nicht das man mich falsch versteht.
Ich lebe mitten im NP und finde die Einrichtung insgesamt gut. Aber die Ausgewogenheit geht wegen irgendwelcher grünfüssigen Brüter leider
deutlich verloren.

Roll on
GeDe


----------



## [email protected] (6. Oktober 2010)

talybont schrieb:


> ....Und wenn man dann mal die Gelegenheit hat, der Öffentlichkeit ein positives Bild (von mir aus auch entsprechend gefärbt) zu vermitteln, dann muss man auch alle Register ziehen. So Phrasen wie wohlmöglich und vielleicht haben da nix verloren, genausowenig wie eine nicht unbedingt vorteilhafte technische Vorbereitung.........



Da gebe ich dir allerdings auch recht. Das es in dem Fall unvorteilhaft ist, ist nicht zu bezweifeln. Grundsätzlich ist es ja immer nur Lärm, wenn man es nicht mag. Kläffende Köter und johlende Kindermassen (und ja, ich liebe Kinder) gehören im Wald aber auch zum Alltag. Mich stört es genauso wenig wie die Blaulichtautos, die ca.50 mal am Tag an meinem Haus vorbeidonnern. Hmmmmmmm, da könnte ich doch mal ein Wegenetzkonzept bei der Stadt einreichen ?? Feuerwehr und Notarzt nur auf den blauen Wegen


----------



## papa-free-rider (6. Oktober 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hmmmmmmm, da könnte ich doch mal ein Wegenetzkonzept bei der Stadt einreichen ?? Feuerwehr und Notarzt nur auf den blauen Wegen


----------



## Eifelwolf (6. Oktober 2010)

Termin und Terminbeschreibung für ein Treffen ist im LMB als auch in der IG Beteiligungsverfahren Siebengebirge eingestellt. Wir freuen uns auf Eure Teilnahme!


----------



## Deleted 124581 (8. Oktober 2010)

Eifelwolf,ich klick an,komme dann aber nicht weiter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othom (8. Oktober 2010)

weil du erst in der IG aufgenommen werden musst
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=297

habe mich dann auch gleich mal angemeldet


----------



## Deleted 124581 (9. Oktober 2010)

Hi,ich werde nur gefragt ob ich meine Anfrage zurückziehen soll,wie gehts weiter?


----------



## othom (9. Oktober 2010)

In meiner Interessengemeinschaft habe ich das jetzt, komme aber dann auch nicht weiter, also Lesen oder Antworten ist nicht. 
Ich denke mal wir müssen vom Verwalter Tilman noch freigeschaltet werden. Nur wenn der nicht Online ist, sieht er auch die Anfragen nicht


----------



## [email protected] (9. Oktober 2010)

....ohne Anmeldung wäre so eine IG wesentlich sinnvoller !! So eine abgeschottete Nummer kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen ? Kommen wohl nur Lück rein die sympatisch sind............


----------



## othom (9. Oktober 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ....ohne Anmeldung wäre so eine IG wesentlich sinnvoller !! So eine abgeschottete Nummer kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen ? Kommen wohl nur Lück rein die sympatisch sind............



da stimme ich dir allerdings zu


----------



## Deleted 124581 (9. Oktober 2010)

Speedy,du gehörst sicher dazu
Kann jemand Tilman den PC sprengen,wieleicht bekommts er dann mit !


----------



## Eifelwolf (13. Oktober 2010)

Nochmals zur Erinnerung: Termin im LMB! Wer teilnehmen möchte, bitte einen Eintrag im LMB vornehmen oder Mail an siebengebirge [at] dimb.de. Danke.


----------



## [email protected] (13. Oktober 2010)

Sollen bei dieser Beantragung kleine Trails bzw.weniger bekannte Angegeben werden ? Ich frage mich ob es sinnvoll ist "noch" Hidden Trails auf der Karte einzuzeichen, von denen die Bezirksregierung noch nix mitbekommen hat ? Diese sollten bewußt nicht populär gemacht werden, um die Strecken möglichst lange zu erhalten. Alles andere fällt für mich eh unter die Rubrik Waldautobahn. Ich würde mir die ganze Nummer ja gerne mal angucken, aber mein Job verhindert das. Wünsche euch aber trotzdem Erfolg damit. Obwohl ich ja immer noch der Meinung bin, das es eh nix bringt. Aber ehrt euch das ihr es versucht............


----------



## Schildbürger (13. Oktober 2010)

Mmmm... ich würde nur Wege eintragen die schon in der Karte zu finden sind, man soll ja keine schlafenden Hunde wecken.


----------



## Eifelwolf (13. Oktober 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ....ohne Anmeldung wäre so eine IG wesentlich sinnvoller !! So eine abgeschottete Nummer kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen ? Kommen wohl nur Lück rein die sympatisch sind............


 
Der tiefere Sinne einer abgeschotteten IG ist der, nicht jeden Forumsbesucher einschl. (unregistrierte) Gäste als Mitleser zu wissen.



Schildbürger schrieb:


> Mmmm... ich würde nur Wege eintragen die schon in der Karte zu finden sind, man soll ja keine schlafenden Hunde wecken.


 
Wir haben bei den früheren Waldbegehungen anl. des Nationalparks-Verfahrens erleben können, dass da durchaus Insider auf der "Gegenseite" sitzen: Leute aus dem Forst, die tagtäglich durch das Siebengebirge streifen. Verwaltungsangehörige, die in der Freizeit durch das Siebengebirge radeln usw. usf. Ich glaube daher nicht, das diesem Publikum noch viele "Geheimpfade" wirklich unbekannt sind. Dagegen gehe ich davon aus, das Pfade, die als "wilde Trampelpfade" entstanden sind, auch die ersten sein werden, die planmäßig rekultiviert werden sollen. Schau'n mer mal. 

Das alles soll uns aber nicht abhalten, unsere Wünsche selbstbewußt zu artikulieren. Die DIMB erlebt momentan an anderer Stelle, dass andere Naturnutzer durchaus versuchen, die kontinuierlich wachsende Schar der Biker aus ihrem Wegenetz zu verdrängen. Es ist auch deshalb wichtig, Flagge zu zeigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (1. November 2010)

Es geht gerade um, dass man die Wege entlang des Schmelztals dicht macht und da Bäume und Astschnitt als Barrikaden aufgetürmt werden. Das Wegenetz scheint durch?


----------



## Eifelwolf (1. November 2010)

Dann hätte die Bezirksregierung über das Wochenende arbeiten und entscheiden müssen - Frist für die Eingaben war der 29.09. Und das Auseinandersetzen allein mit unserer Eingabe dauert eine Weile. Dann noch die anderen Interessengruppen... .


----------



## Splash (1. November 2010)

Ich werde den Weg mal die Tage anfahren, sobald meine Erkältung abgeklungen ist. Würde dann hier Bilder posten, sofern es sich als wahr entpuppt ...


----------



## Redfraggle (1. November 2010)

Splash schrieb:


> Es geht gerade um, dass man die Wege entlang des Schmelztals dicht macht und da Bäume und Astschnitt als Barrikaden aufgetürmt werden. Das Wegenetz scheint durch?



Sind heute Schmelztal gefahren!
War goil!


----------



## Rote Laterne (1. November 2010)

Splash schrieb:


> Ich werde den Weg mal die Tage anfahren, sobald meine Erkältung abgeklungen ist. Würde dann hier Bilder posten, sofern es sich als wahr entpuppt ...



Wir auch - nur an einer Stelle lagen ein paar Äste, sonst war alles fahrbar.


----------



## [email protected] (1. November 2010)

.......und selbst wenn da Äste liegen würden ???......fahrt ihr MTB, oder wie interpretiere ich das jetzt ?!


----------



## Enrgy (1. November 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> .......und selbst wenn da Äste liegen würden ???......fahrt ihr MTB, oder wie interpretiere ich das jetzt ?!



Wenn man da Trails sperren will, werden sie die Äste da so hoch legen, daß du nicht mal ohne Bike drüberkletterst...


----------



## Deleted 124581 (7. November 2010)

Musste Äste,nicht hoch aber dick,im Trail zwischen Rosenau und Oelberg ( Wasserfall ) wegräumen,teiweise im spitzem Winkel verlegt ( abschmieren!),und mit Laub verdeckt! Der nette Naturfreund wusste wies geht!


----------



## Red Devil (7. November 2010)

Splash schrieb:


> Es geht gerade um, dass man die Wege entlang des Schmelztals dicht macht und da Bäume und Astschnitt als Barrikaden aufgetürmt werden. Das Wegenetz scheint durch?



_aber gerade diese gehören doch zum Teil zum Rheinsteig! Glaub nicht das die gesperrt werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 124581 (7. November 2010)

Auch der Steig wird warscheinlich verändert werden,und was Wanderer dürfen,dürfen Mtbler noch lange nicht!!!!!


----------



## Splash (7. November 2010)

Red Devil schrieb:


> _aber gerade diese gehören doch zum Teil zum Rheinsteig! Glaub nicht das die gesperrt werden!



Ich gehe davon aus, dass das mit dem Astschnitt auch keine offizielle Aktion war, zumal der Weg auch weiter im Wegenetz eingezeichnet ist, wenn auch nur als Wanderweg und nicht für Biker frei gegeben ..

@all: Wenn Ihr auf solche Sperren trifft, macht doch mal Fotos davon, egal ob Handy oder Knipse. Dann wird ein solches Tun auch mal dokumentiert ...


----------



## C.Bowman (19. Juli 2011)

Hallo liebe MTB'ler, krame den etwas älteren Thread mal aus. Bin ein Wanderer, also einer von denen, mit denen ihr euch ab uns an ins Gehege kommt. Egal, das Thema betrifft uns genau wie euch. Sind am Wochenende im S-Gibirge unterwegs gewesen und richtig blöde mit so einem Oberförster aneinander geraten. Geplanter Weg runter in ein kleines, aber feines Bachtal, Einstieg mit dicken Ästen/Baumschnitt versperrt. Beim drumherum klettern taucht besagter Oberförster auf, natürlich mit klobigem Geländewagen (sehr umweltfreundlich) und pupt uns an. Nach kurzer, aber heftiger Diskussion habe ich einen Umweg gewählt weil Gruppe von 20 Mann/Frau dabei. Den eigentlichen Weg bin ich vor 30 Jahren schon mit meinem Opa gelaufen, und jetzt wollen Sie uns auf Waldautobahnen verbannen? Zudem waren fast alle größeren Wege die wir gekreuzt haben dick mit Kies/Schotter "veredelt", ganz toll. Gibt es bei euch neuere Erkenntnisse über den Stand der Dinge? Würde mich über Rückmeldung freuen. Und falls wir uns im Gelände begegnen und ihr habt keine Klingel am Rad, brüllt uns rechtzeitig an, dann machen wir Platz. Nur wenn ihr von hinten schon zu nah dran seit passt das meistens nicht mehr. Da kannst du vorher so einer Horde sagen was du willst, im entscheidenden Moment springen dann alle durcheinander. Wanderer nach links, Radler will auch nach links ausweichen und Bumms. Wir latschen viel auf unmarkierten Wegen und Pfaden rum, von daher treffen wir meistens Radler und keine anderen Wanderer. Erkennen könnt ihr uns beim näherkommen, wenn irgendwer laut brüllt "Auto von hinten/vorne", das sind dann wir vom Eifelverein. Herzliche Grüße und immer genug Luft im Reifen, Bowman


----------



## sun909 (19. Juli 2011)

Hallo Bowman,
schön von einem Wanderer zu lesen!

Mit richtigen Wandergruppen gibt es eigentlich nie Schwierigkeiten, die sind selber froh, wenn sie auf den schmalen Wegen ihre Ruhe vor den "Touri-Wanderern" haben 

Darf man fragen, welches Bachtal es war? Das mit den vielen kleinen Holzstegen?

Und was hat der Förster als Begründung für den "Pups" gegeben?

Schönen Gruß
sun909


----------



## Eifelwolf (19. Juli 2011)

Nun, die meisten Biker sind irgendwann und irgendwo auch einmal Wanderer. Und Wanderer (auch die vom Eifelverein) auch schon mal Biker .  

Den Stand der Dinge kannst Du hier entnehmen.

Empfehlung: Melde Dich hier an.


----------



## Enrgy (19. Juli 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Darf man fragen, welches Bachtal es war? Das mit den vielen kleinen Holzstegen?



Das T.-Tal "mit den vielen kleinen Holzstegen" bin ich vor 10 Tagen noch runter (übrigens nach 7 Jahren zum ersten Mal wieder), und da war nix versperrt am Einstieg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (19. Juli 2011)

Hi Bowman,
ja, auch wir sind DIMBos und Wanderer, sogar organisiert: meine Frau im Eifenverein, beide im Alpenverein. Wir sind ganz deiner Meinung, vernünftiges Verhalten und es gibt keine Konflikte. Die meisten hatte ich in den letzten JAhren tatsächlich auch mit Forstbeamten. Neulich an der Hardtburg: wir machen ein Familienpicknick mit ca. 25 Leuten, Kinder von 0-18, Erwachsene von 8-47 (halt alle Vettern und Kusinen nebst Anhang) Kommt der Förster: "Ich habe Zigarettenrauch gerochen, das ist hir verboten etc. (mit extra bösem Blick)". Wir beteuert, dass wir alle Nichtraucher seien (was stimmt). Reaktion: "Wenn ich nochmal was rieche, dann gibt es ein Bußgeld." Dazu noch ne Latte anderer Ermahnungen. Wohlgemerkt: wir saßen an zwei dort stehenden Bänken und Tischen sowie mit Picknickdecke auf dem Boden.
Es ist einfach zum :kotz:, wie wir uns in diesem unseren Land das Leben gegenseitig schwer machen. Dabei ist es miteinander doch eigentlich ganz einfach, oder?


----------



## GeDe (29. Juli 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> Hi Bowman,
> ja, auch wir sind DIMBos und Wanderer, sogar organisiert: meine Frau im Eifenverein, beide im Alpenverein. Wir sind ganz deiner Meinung, vernünftiges Verhalten und es gibt keine Konflikte. Die meisten hatte ich in den letzten JAhren tatsächlich auch mit Forstbeamten. Neulich an der Hardtburg: wir machen ein Familienpicknick mit ca. 25 Leuten, Kinder von 0-18, Erwachsene von 8-47 (halt alle Vettern und Kusinen nebst Anhang) Kommt der Förster: "Ich habe Zigarettenrauch gerochen, das ist hir verboten etc. (mit extra bösem Blick)". Wir beteuert, dass wir alle Nichtraucher seien (was stimmt). Reaktion: "Wenn ich nochmal was rieche, dann gibt es ein Bußgeld." Dazu noch ne Latte anderer Ermahnungen. Wohlgemerkt: wir saßen an zwei dort stehenden Bänken und Tischen sowie mit Picknickdecke auf dem Boden.
> Es ist einfach zum :kotz:, wie wir uns in diesem unseren Land das Leben gegenseitig schwer machen. Dabei ist es miteinander doch eigentlich ganz einfach, oder?


 einer von vielen -mit Geltungsdrang- in Uniform ......


----------



## flyfisher (14. August 2011)

Dieser ganze Paragraphen-Schilder-Mist - Ich breche.
Bald kommen mir die Verspannten vom Honnefer Ordnungsamt noch im Wald entgegen.

Leben und leben lassen, Respekt und gesunder Menschenverstand sollten doch auch mal funktionieren.

Habe damit im Wald bisher ausschliesslich gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Eifelwolf (11. Juni 2012)

*Guten Morgen,

die Stellungnahme der Bezirksregierung Köln zu unserer Eingabe vom 27.10.2010 liegt der DIMB IG Rhein-Sieg seit dem Wochenende vor. Zwar wurde die bisherige 2,5-Meter-Wegebreitenregelung aufgehoben, aber durch den ähnlich unsinnigen Wegeplan, in dem fürs Radfahren auch nur breite Wege freigegeben wurden, ersetzt. Immerhin konnten durch unsere Eingabe zwanzig zusätzliche Wege für das Radfahren gewonnen werden.* *

Dank an alle Beteiligten, insbesondere diejenigen, die bei unserer Wunschliste bzw. Eingabe zum Wegeplan so aktiv mitgeholfen haben **.

Mehr Infos gibt es **hier.*


----------



## AndiBonn86 (26. Februar 2013)

http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...Wanderwege-fallen-weg-article990486.html?&i=0

Jetzt wirds wohl langsam ernst. Wird abzuwarten sein wie schnell und in welchem Ausmaß die Auswirkungen für uns Mountainbiker spürbar werden. Ob die Wege wirklich aktiv von oben bis unten zugelegt werden oder ob nur im Einstiegsbereich ein bissel Gestrüpp hingelegt wird, wo sich innerhalb einer Woche eh neue Wege drumherum bilden. Hier auf der Karte kann man indirekt sehen welche Wege wegfallen:

http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de/media/774034--3585/Wegeplan.pdf


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (27. Februar 2013)

... bin mal gespannt, wie das so läuft; wobei ich die grösste Beeintächtigung darin vermute, dass nun mehr Wanderer auf ihrem - vermeintlichen oder wirklichen - Wege"recht" bestehen werden ...


----------



## zett78 (27. Februar 2013)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> ... bin mal gespannt, wie das so läuft; wobei ich die grösste Beeintächtigung darin vermute, dass nun mehr Wanderer auf ihrem - vermeintlichen oder wirklichen - Wege"recht" bestehen werden ...



kein problem, ich fahre dann nur noch mit nem Juristen meines Vetrauens Rad!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (27. Februar 2013)

zett78 schrieb:


> kein problem, ich fahre dann nur noch mit nem Juristen meines Vetrauens Rad!


 
... dat hülft aber leider nix gegen (eingebildestes) Wanderer-Land-und-Faust-Recht; da ist der "Tarnkappen"-Lack auf deinem Carbonbomber evtl. das bessere Mittel zur Konfliktvermeidung, da Du damit schlicht nicht gesehen wirst ...


----------

